# 4Pin Motherboard stecker



## Ajax (7. April 2009)

Hi
ich hab das 450 W Dark Power Pro Netzteil von Be Quiet.
Nun habe ich entdeckt, dass es einen zusätzlichen Stecker, mb-Stecker, mitliefert. Im Handbuch steht nur, dass er für ein Stabileres Systhem sorgt, aber wo man ihn reinsteckt und was genau er macht, steht da nicht.
Könnt ihr mir da helfen?


----------



## Phil_5 (7. April 2009)

Türlich können wir das:

In der näheren Umgebung deiner CPU sollte ein Anschluss für diesen Stromstecker sein - vorausgesetzt dein Mainboard hat sowas.

Der Sinn des ganzen:
Dabei handelt es sich um eine extra Stromzufuhr für die CPU. Allerdings wird dies nur bei extrem stromhungrigen CPUs notwenig - was eigentlich derzeit bei keiner CPU wirklich notwendig ist (ausser villeicht bei Xtreme Modellen - da ich sowas nicht besitze weis ich das auch nicht *g*)

Wenn ich jetzt nicht ganz falsch liege ist dieser zusätzliche Anschluss auch noch für eine mehrphasrige Stromversorgung gut (manche Hersteller werben mit sowas "x Phasen Versorgung der CPU").


----------



## Ajax (7. April 2009)

mh
kanni ch bei mir nich finden
ich seh nur dein normalen p4 connector.
Mein mb is das GA-P35-DS3L
Das hats nich oder?


----------



## Phil_5 (7. April 2009)

doch aufn Produktbild bei gigabyte kann ich sowas erkennen.
ich mal n Bild moment *g*

EDIT so erledigt (der rot eingekringelte Stecker):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ajax (7. April 2009)

jo
das is der p4 konnektor
aber der den ich mein, das is n molex stecker?!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Phil_5 (7. April 2009)

ja allerdings hat ein molex stecker meines wissens nach nix mit dem Mainboard zu tun. 

Der wird für so Sachen wie ältere CD LW oder HDD's verwendet (wenn diese noch keine SATA Stromversorgung haben).


----------



## Railroadfighter (7. April 2009)

Ja das ist ein Molex, soviel ich weiß brauchen manche Boards einen Molexstecker zur Versorgung der PCIe Ports.

grüße, Railroads


----------



## Ajax (7. April 2009)

ja, der meinung war ich auch,
aber sieh selbst: 
Dark Power PRO 450W - leise und effiziente Netzteile - be quiet! Dark Power PRO & Straight Power
es ist das 7. kabel von unten.
Ich kann keins finden.


----------



## Phil_5 (7. April 2009)

ok, komisch in diversen Reviews wird aber niergends ein Wort über diesen misteriösen "4pin Molex Mainboard Anschluss" verloren.

Da es sich ja um ein modulares Netzteil handelt: Wie siehtsn am Netzteil mit den Beschriftungen aus ? Ist da extra ein Anschluss für "Motherboard Molex" bei den Anschlüssen für die Molex Kabel ?


----------



## Kreisverkehr (8. April 2009)

Also, den Molex-Stecker, den man an der Hauptplatine einsteckt, kann man eigentlich weglassen.
Das MSI von meinen Papa hat den Stecker ebenso, angeschlossen ist er aber nicht-

Wir reden schon von SO einem Stecker?

http://http//1.1.1.2/bmi/extreme.pc...9177430t-4pin-motherboard-stecker-msi-rot.jpg


----------



## poiu (8. April 2009)

hmmm der molex stecker am Mobo ist schon bissl her so erste S775 P4 oder A64 /  FX  CPUs 

das war glaube ich eine übergangs lösung denn nicht alle Netzteile damals hatten denn CPU 4PIn stecker und da konnte man dann denn Molex einstecken !


----------



## Ajax (8. April 2009)

aso
gut


----------



## Thornscape (8. April 2009)

Wobei man damit auch sehr aufpassen muss: Das Abit iP35 zum Beispiel hat auch die Möglichkeit einen Molex-Stecker direkt auf dem Board anzuschließen. Allerdings geht das Board dann kaputt, wenn man das wirklich tut, da der Anschluss nur zur Leistungs_entnahme_ gedacht ist.
Was sich die Boarddesigner dabei gedacht haben weiß keiner so richtig. 

Bei heutigen Boards wird generell nur der ATX-Stecker angeschlossen und dazu der 4-, oder besser 8polige Stecker für die Stromversorgung der CPU. Und das der gar nicht so unwichtig ist wie Phil_5 meint zeigt sich schon daran, dass PCGH im letzten Leistungsaufnahmetest nur noch den Strom über diesen Stecker gemessen hat.

P.S.: Um doch nochmal auf Sonderformen zu sprechen zu kommen: Mein DFI-Mainboard hat auf der Platine auch noch einen Anschluss, wo man einen Floppystromstecker draufstecken kann. Das ganze soll dann laut Handbuch eine bessere Stromversorgung bei stromhungrigen Grafikkarten und Crossfire-Lösungen bringen.


----------



## Ajax (8. April 2009)

xD
manche board designer sind nicht zu verstehen xD


----------

